# Home audio SPL help



## bmrbch (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello all,

Amateur and budding audio freq here. I've set up a new system and would like some insight into how I can optimize it a bit. Attached is my SPL and looking to see what I can do to improve it. The 30 Hz peak is VERY noticeable as the entire place shakes like the stay-puff marshmallow man is inbound (cool, but not great for movies etc). And the 400 hz dip is very noticeable during a frequency sweep, but I hadn't noticed it other than noticing things are a bit "off" during listening. My biggest beef during normal listening (both music and HT) is that the volume needs to be adjusted regularly. I think it's the peaks and troughs depending on the range of sound (ie lower, bassy songs vs higher or explosions vs ambient high effects).

My system/setup:
Room is 20ftx40ft with 15ft ceilings. Mostly brick and hardwood.

System is Marantz SR7007 with Audyssey MultEQ, DefTech 8060 towers, 8040 center and a SVS SB-13Ultra sub. MultiEQ XT on, Dynamic EQ on at reference, crossovers: front:60Hz, center=80hz, Surround=150hz

Thanks for any help you can give.
-Brian


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Brian,

You’d get more response in the REW Forum; maybe you can get a moderator to move it there for you. And it would be helpful to properly scale your graph, as described here. It’s going to make things look much worse, but it will give us a better idea of what you’re actually hearing.

I’m surprised that Audyssey didn’t do anything about that 400 Hz hole. 

The best way to deal with subwoofer issues is to get a parametric EQ.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

